# am i ready for a computer-based studio?



## david henman

...i'm thinking seriously of finally making the transition from the portastudio format (i currently use a korg d3200) to a computer system.

this might be the right time, since it appears one can now design a system for a unique, inividual situation. mine is definitely unique.

i only record raw tracks, so i have no need for effects of ANY type. nor do i require any kind of editing, mixing or mastering software.

i just need to ba able to record up to sixteen track simultaneously.

that's it.

and, of course, play them back. and be able to record additional tracks.

i don't need any internet connectivity or any other standard computer programs - just a "blank slate", as it were.

it seems to me that all i need is a good laptop and a sixteen channel input device, plus the appropriate recording software.

any suggestions?

-dh


----------



## novim

Hi David,

So if I've got this right, you'd like to be able to record up to 16 tracks at once, and be able to add subsequent tracks, but you have no real need/desire to alter/adjust them in any way after the fact?

On the software end, you could try Audacity. It's free (open source), multi-platform, and it allows simultaneous recording on up to 16 channels. It has limited mixing options because it's technically a sound editor rather than a true multitrack/DAW (digital audio workstation). If you like that but want a more pro set of features you could always upgrade to Sony Sound Forge. Cubase and Logic are two of the standard multitrack packages but it sounds like that would be far more than you need.

The bigger decision will probably be the interface. And it will be pricey with that many in/outs  Do you have the laptop yet? If not, keep in mind that a Mac gives you the option of using a Firewire interface in addition to the USB 2.0 devices that are available for Mac/PC/Linux. I use a much smaller Native Instruments box (2 in, 4 out) so I'm not familiar with the larger ones. Presonus gets good reviews.

Another thing to consider is a mixer. Presumably, with 16 channels, you'll want to balance your mix at some point, whether before or after recording (and you've said you're not interested in the latter) In that case you'll either need an analogue mixer with 16 outs + your interface or, maybe, consider an analogue/digital mixer/interface like this in place of a standalone interface.

Gotta run, but I hope this helps a bit.

- paul


----------



## ronmac

Are you going to need 16 mic Pres, or will you be dealing with some line level (keyboards, drum machines, etc.) devices as well?


----------



## shoretyus

In the spring I bought an older Compaq laptop that had been beefed up to 2 gig ram and 160 gig harddrive. I also bought a Tascam 1641. 
http://www.tascam.com/products/us-1641.html
It's been working great ... exactly what your asking for. 

Using Reaper I have had no issues. Easy setup.


----------



## Guest

Muhhaaaahhaaaa! In the end, they all come over to the DAW setup.

David, I predict a year from now you'll be asking for plugin recommendations because now you're mixing "in the box" as well. :smile:

I think you're ready. I thought you were ready when you went shopping for the Korg though. What's your budget? Do you like a tactile interface or do you want to do it all "in the box"?


----------



## david henman

iaresee said:


> Muhhaaaahhaaaa! In the end, they all come over to the DAW setup.


...its ALWAYS been my intention to "come over", from the get go. 

been waiting for the technology to catch up with me.

:smile:


----------



## david henman

iaresee said:


> David, I predict a year from now you'll be asking for plugin recommendations because now you're mixing "in the box" as well. :smile:


...been there, done that.

and realized that, since i've spent my life trying to be the best singer/songwriter/guitarist i can be, it makes sense to leave the mixing and mastering to the folks who have devoted their lives to being the best they can be at that.

not to mention, every hour spent twiddling knobs is an hour that i could have spent actually playing, writing and singing.

-dh


----------



## david henman

iaresee said:


> What's your budget? Do you like a tactile interface or do you want to do it all "in the box"?


...i'll spend the absolute minimum that i can get away with.

can you repeat the second question, only in english?

:smile:


----------



## david henman

shoretyus said:


> In the spring I bought an older Compaq laptop that had been beefed up to 2 gig ram and 160 gig harddrive. I also bought a Tascam 1641.
> http://www.tascam.com/products/us-1641.html
> It's been working great ... exactly what your asking for.
> 
> Using Reaper I have had no issues. Easy setup.



...looks about right!

thanks!

-dh

...er...wots "reaper"?


----------



## david henman

ronmac said:


> Are you going to need 16 mic Pres, or will you be dealing with some line level (keyboards, drum machines, etc.) devices as well?


...good point!

-dh


----------



## david henman

novim said:


> Hi David,
> So if I've got this right, you'd like to be able to record up to 16 tracks at once, and be able to add subsequent tracks, but you have no real need/desire to alter/adjust them in any way after the fact?- paul


...yep.

certainly i want to be able to play back, in stereo, with the ability to pan left/right, and do a rough mix to cd/mp3/etc for reference and to make copies for band members etc.

i do need a click track. and a headphone feed.

but, i don't need eq, compression, time-based effects, editing capability etc.

-dh


----------



## Chito

I also have pretty much the same setup as Shortyus. Tascam 1641 into a laptop. We use it just for tracking. Like you, I would much prefer someone doing the mixing and mastering.

Reaper is an open source recording program. One of the best ones out there and it's free!!

Check it out:

Reaper


----------



## david henman

...doesn't most recording software include "virtual" mixdown capability?

hmmm...maybe the technology hasn't caught up to me yet.





novim said:


> Another thing to consider is a mixer. Presumably, with 16 channels, you'll want to balance your mix at some point, whether before or after recording (and you've said you're not interested in the latter) In that case you'll either need an analogue mixer with 16 outs + your interface or, maybe, consider an analogue/digital mixer/interface like this in place of a standalone interface.
> 
> Gotta run, but I hope this helps a bit.
> 
> - paul


----------



## Guest

Right, so I guess: how many channels at once? How many channel need mic pre's? Do you need an interface that has sliders and knobs and dials right on the hardware, or can you handle working with "virtual" sliders and knobs and dials?

The more pre's the more $$$. 8 seems to be about the standard for the upper entry-level gear that comes in around the $600-$800 range. At that price point you usually get some software included as well like Cubase LE so you don't need to worry about Repear.

So, no tactile interface you've got that Tascam unit, Presonus is worth looking at, Mark of the Unicorn (MoTU).

If you need a tactile interface you're into bigger money, but the upside is it can usually function as a stand-alone mixer so it can do double duty. Something like a Mackie mixer with the Firewire connection add-on is what you want to look at here.

What computer are you going to be running this on? When it comes down to it your hardware is only as good as the software and there's nothing more frustrating than drivers that crash all the time. I used to fight with my M-Audio gear on Windows XP. It was a long struggle to get an XP platform set up that worked well with my 2496, but once it was done and I refrained from "playing" with the OS setup on my machine it ran great. In contrast: my Apogee Duet on my Mac OS X box was literally plug-and-play. It's worked flawlessly for almost a year now. I've never encountered such an easy-to-use and stellar sounding bit of hardware. Unfortunately it's Mac-only and only supports two channels on in and out. You could look at the bigger Apogee units but they're a lot of money. But for good reason: outstanding sound, rock-solid performance. That's the stuff you're going to find the pro studios.

All this is easier to sort through though if you give a ballpark number you want to spend. Sky's the limit. Also: mention what OS you're going to be running on. Laptop or destop? Firewire available? Or just USB 2.0?


----------



## ronmac

Chito said:


> I also have pretty much the same setup as Shortyus. Tascam 1641 into a laptop. We use it just for tracking. Like you, I would much prefer someone doing the mixing and mastering.
> 
> Reaper is an open source recording program. One of the best ones out there and it's free!!
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> Reaper


Reaper is not free. They do have a generous trial period and you pay based on the honour system.


----------



## david henman

novim said:


> The bigger decision will probably be the interface. And it will be pricey with that many in/outs  Do you have the laptop yet? If not, keep in mind that a Mac gives you the option of using a Firewire interface in addition to the USB 2.0 devices that are available for Mac/PC/Linux. I use a much smaller Native Instruments box (2 in, 4 out) so I'm not familiar with the larger ones. Presonus gets good reviews.



...while i would "like" to have a sixteen channel interface, i could probably live with twelve. the kork d3200 only records twelve tracks at once, so it hasn't been a problem.

i'm starting from scratch, meaning i don't have a laptop yet.

i like the idea of getting a mac.

-dh


----------



## david henman

Right, so I guess: how many channels at once? How many channel need mic pre's? 

_...ideally, sixteen, but i could live with twelve (8 mic + 4 line), i think. i like to have the capability to record the band live in the studio, if possible._

Do you need an interface that has sliders and knobs and dials right on the hardware, or can you handle working with "virtual" sliders and knobs and dials?

_...i'd like to have as little outboard equipment as possible. i'll do whatever it takes to get accustomed to working with virtual sliders, knobs and dials._

If you need a tactile interface you're into bigger money, but the upside is it can usually function as a stand-alone mixer so it can do double duty. Something like a Mackie mixer with the Firewire connection add-on is what you want to look at here.

_...good point, and one i had considered. but i have severe space limitations, and no real need for a mixer at the moment, aside from the 12-channel yamaha powered mixer i use for gigs and rehearsals._

What computer are you going to be running this on? 

_...i'm told that a laptop is the way to go. and, other than a basic operating system, i'd like it to be pretty much software free, and no internet connection._

All this is easier to sort through though if you give a ballpark number you want to spend. 

_...i'm good to about a grand. after that, my kork d3200 begins to look more attractive._

Also: mention what OS you're going to be running on. Laptop or destop? Firewire available? Or just USB 2.0?

_...er...whatever works...

-dh_


----------



## megadan

If you just want something simple to record 16 tracks, and you're taking care of everything else (including preamps) outside the box, then you should look at getting a pair of Delta 101LT's. Each is 8 in/out (plus MIDI, wordclock, and all that jazz if you want it), they sound good, and can be found for a steal.

Audicity for the software, and you're only real cost is preamps.

If you're going after a Mac laptop then that's not going to work, obviously. In that case I would strongly recommend the MOTU interfaces. They sound excellent and are very reliable, well built pieces of gear.


----------



## Guest

David, you know what the best thing to do would be? Head downtown to Saved By Technology and have a conversation with the guys there. Ultra-helpful and they'll have packages -- computer, drives, memory, interfaces. All pre-designed for different entry points into the DAW world. They'll be able to give it to straight on what works well with what OS. You can try stuff out right there in the store and get a feel for what you like and don't like. This space is sooooo cluttered with options it's hard to wade through.


----------



## Guest

david henman said:


> All this is easier to sort through though if you give a ballpark number you want to spend.
> 
> _...i'm good to about a grand. after that, my kork d3200 begins to look more attractive._


Including a computer I don't think this can happen.  A Mac laptop alone is $1500. But yea, see Saved by Technology. They can help.


----------



## Chito

ronmac said:


> Reaper is not free. They do have a generous trial period and you pay based on the honour system.


I stand corrected, I keep thinking it is free. Yeah after you have evaluated it, which is the full version, you need to purchase the license, which is $60.00 US. It's still cheaper than any recording software around.


----------



## david henman

megadan said:


> If you just want something simple to record 16 tracks, and you're taking care of everything else (including preamps) outside the box, then you should look at getting a pair of Delta 101LT's. Each is 8 in/out (plus MIDI, wordclock, and all that jazz if you want it), they sound good, and can be found for a steal.
> 
> Audicity for the software, and you're only real cost is preamps.
> 
> If you're going after a Mac laptop then that's not going to work, obviously. In that case I would strongly recommend the MOTU interfaces. They sound excellent and are very reliable, well built pieces of gear.


...now i need preamps?

how many?

aren't good quality preamps pretty expensive?

my korg d3200 is looking more and more attractive!

perhaps some of you are beginning to see why i have resisted this techonolgy up to now...

-dh


----------



## david henman

iaresee said:


> David, you know what the best thing to do would be? Head downtown to Saved By Technology and have a conversation with the guys there. Ultra-helpful and they'll have packages -- computer, drives, memory, interfaces. All pre-designed for different entry points into the DAW world. They'll be able to give it to straight on what works well with what OS. You can try stuff out right there in the store and get a feel for what you like and don't like. This space is sooooo cluttered with options it's hard to wade through.


...glad to hear they are still in business. i used to known the owner - jim somebody.

yeah, they would be my go to retailer. they specialize in this.

-dh


----------



## david henman

iaresee said:


> Including a computer I don't think this can happen.  A Mac laptop alone is $1500.


...that's about what my korg d3200 cost, and it is completely self-contained.

the only outboard gear i use is a cheapo headphone mixer/amp.

takes up very little space, too!

-dh


----------



## david henman

...okay, lets review. i need:

1. a laptop - check

2. an interface - check

3. expensive preamps - check - how many?

4. software - check

...how much $$$ for all of this?

and does it stop here?

-dh


----------



## megadan

david henman said:


> ...that's about what my korg d3200 cost, and it is completely self-contained.
> 
> the only outboard gear i use is a cheapo headphone mixer/amp.
> 
> takes up very little space, too!
> 
> -dh



Look at it this way: replace the Korg with a 16 channel mixer, and use a Delta 101 style interface; or, use an 8-preamp unit like the MOTU. Both would cost less than $1500.

For mixers, have a look here:

Have a look here:
http://www.tweakheadz.com/choosing_a_mixer_for_your_studio.html


*Obviously if you don't have a computer all ready then there's no way that a PC based system is going to be cheaper.* PC based systems are appealing because we all ready own the most expensive part of the equation, the computer.

Your korg d3200 all ready has preamps - you can't avoid having preamps as part of any system you use, ever. Full stop. That being said there are many options for a single unit with no muse no fuse. Example, the Alesis 16-track firefire mixers. Here are just some of the various units:
http://www.alesis.com/contentmgr/showdetails.php/id/1173/tt/5
http://www.mackie.com/products/onyxfirewire/
http://www.m-audio.ca/products/en_ca/NRV10.html




It seems to me - and I don't mean this in a rude way, just an observation - that you do not *want* to use a PC based system, and you are looking for any excuse possible not to use one.

In that case I would suggest sticking with what you have, if it's working for you! When you run into significant limitations that are stifling your creativity, take another look at getting a new system


----------



## megadan

david henman said:


> ...okay, lets review. i need:
> 
> 1. a laptop - check
> 2. an interface - check
> 3. expensive preamps - check - how many?
> 4. software - check
> 
> ...how much $$$ for all of this?
> 
> and does it stop here?
> 
> -dh



As mentioned, 2 & 3 can be the same thing. Example: the MOTU units I posted about. Specifically:
http://www.motu.com/products/motuaudio/8pre

You could get two of these for less than the price of your Korg and that's it, you're done. Free software that can fill any need you want. As mentioned above, the cost of a computer just can't be factoring into comparing hardware versus PC based units. It's like asking about the price of furnishing a house VS an apartment but including the price of the house :/

Compare your above list with what a tradition, out of the box system needs:

1. 8/16 track recorder. A digital system, ADAT, or 2" tape deck
2. Preamps, seperate or in a desk
3. outboard effects - compressors, reverbs, etc.
4. mix down unit - tape deck, CD player

All of which are (except #3) are rapidly falling out of favour in favour of computer based systems. With a PC based system you can expand as much as you need without needing to upgrade 1 *and* 2, plus you can get as much of 3 as you need without buying more hardware units, and 4 is built in at no cost for CDs and mp3s, the two most common formats for modern music.


----------



## Andy

One tip: It's best to stay away from laptops in general for FireWire based recording. The only (somewhat) affordable laptop with a good FW chipset is the MacBook Pro.

My recommendation would be the Tascam US-1641 and a Presonus Digimax D8 (if you needed the extra pres, that is). Neither unit has world class pres by any means, but they're quiet and clear.


----------



## david henman

...i was always under the impression that using your home computer for recording was a bad idea.

since it is connected to the internet, you are vulnerable to viruses, spyware and other stuff that can render it inoperable and cause you to lose everything stored on it.

i often see advice given that one should have a dedicated computer for recording. especially, _serious_ recording...

this is why i am figuring the computer into the cost of a DAW set up.

as well, i don't own a home computer.

-dh


----------



## david henman

megadan said:


> It seems to me - and I don't mean this in a rude way, just an observation - that you do not *want* to use a PC based system, and you are looking for any excuse possible not to use one.


...i am resistant, absolutely. and highly skeptical.

that is because it has always seemed like overkill.

i don't mix. i don't even eq. i don't edit, although some very, very basic editing capability can be useful. i don't master. i don't use plug ins for guitar/amp/stompbox modelling etc etc.

with limited space, limited budget and limited time to spend navigating a steep learning curve, a DAW setup has always seemed to me to be counter-productive.

i've evolved alongside multi-track home recorders and portastudios, which are about the size of a briefcase.

but, like i've said many times, i do realize that, ultimately, eventually, it will make sense for me to make the transition to a DAW.

but, not yet, evidently...

-dh


----------



## david henman

megadan said:


> As mentioned, 2 & 3 can be the same thing. Example: the MOTU units I posted about. Specifically:
> http://www.motu.com/products/motuaudio/8pre.



...now THAT is good news, and makes all the difference.

-dh


----------



## david henman

megadan said:


> Compare your above list with what a tradition, out of the box system needs:
> 
> 1. 8/16 track recorder. A digital system, ADAT, or 2" tape deck
> 2. Preamps, seperate or in a desk
> 3. outboard effects - compressors, reverbs, etc.
> 4. mix down unit - tape deck, CD player.


...3 and 4 are irrelevant. especially 3.

in any case, a half decent portastudio has all four of these needs covered.

and then some.

-dh


----------



## megadan

david henman said:


> ...now THAT is good news, and makes all the difference.
> 
> -dh


You do have to do some digging. It's a different world.

I, for example, would have no idea where to start looking for a standalone recorder.


----------



## david henman

megadan said:


> You do have to do some digging. It's a different world.
> I, for example, would have no idea where to start looking for a standalone recorder.



...at the moment, the korg d3200 kind of stands alone.

all the other manufacturers seem to have packed up and gone home.

the tascam 2488 is a good deal, at $800, but the preamps are pretty awful, even to _these_ ears.

-dh


----------



## david henman

...my dream DAW would be:

1. computer - simple laptop

2. combination interface/preamp device(s) - *no* outboard mixer

3. basic software.

-dh


----------



## megadan

david henman said:


> ...my dream DAW would be:
> 
> 1. computer - simple laptop
> 
> 2. combination interface/preamp device(s) - *no* outboard mixer
> 
> 3. basic software.
> 
> -dh


The MOTU 8pre is almost surely your best bet. It also actually sounds good, which is nice. 

You should be covered with software in the rest of the thread.

I wouldn't recommend a mac JUST for a DAW, because it's sort of a waste. Like buying a Cadillac SUV to haul your horse trailer. A good PC based laptop can be found all day long for well under $1000. Reformat to XP with a bare minimum of software and you should have no problems.


----------



## david henman

megadan said:


> The MOTU 8pre is almost surely your best bet. It also actually sounds good, which is nice.
> You should be covered with software in the rest of the thread.
> I wouldn't recommend a mac JUST for a DAW, because it's sort of a waste. Like buying a Cadillac SUV to haul your horse trailer. A good PC based laptop can be found all day long for well under $1000. Reformat to XP with a bare minimum of software and you should have no problems.


...thanks, megadan, and thanks everyone.

i now have a much better grasp of this than i did six hours ago!

great advice!

-dh


----------



## shoretyus

david henman said:


> ...while i would "like" to have a sixteen channel interface, i could probably live with twelve. the kork d3200 only records twelve tracks at once, so it hasn't been a problem.
> 
> i'm starting from scratch, meaning i don't have a laptop yet.
> 
> i like the idea of getting a mac.
> 
> -dh


You may not need that many channels... but I picked up that Tascam on Ebay for $300 and the laptop for $350. I bought some Apex condesor mikes. I used three mikes *in the bar* and one line for vocals. 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=956342&songID=7729772


----------



## Greg Ellis

Hi David,

What is motivating you to move away from the Korg?

It seems like a very capable unit, with all of the features you need.

Is there something about it that you don't like?


----------



## Andy

david henman said:


> ...my dream DAW would be:
> 
> 1. computer - simple laptop
> 
> 2. combination interface/preamp device(s) - *no* outboard mixer
> 
> 3. basic software.
> 
> -dh


1. I'll let someone else field this

2. Tascam US-1641 (USB 2.0 based, unlike most systems. Slightly higher latency than FW, but *much more stable* on less-than-ideal systems: i.e. most consumer laptops) Has 8 built-in pres, and 8 additional analogue line-ins. Trust me on this -- most laptops have FW chipsets that won't even connect to an interface. If that's not enough, the Presonus Digimax D8 (or similar) preamp can be added through analogue or ADAT connections.

3. www.reaper.fm and http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Chito

Andy said:


> 1. I'll let someone else field this
> 
> 2. Tascam US-1641 (USB 2.0 based, unlike most systems. Slightly higher latency than FW, but *much more stable* on less-than-ideal systems: i.e. most consumer laptops) Has 8 built-in pres, and 8 additional analogue line-ins. Trust me on this -- most laptops have FW chipsets that won't even connect to an interface. If that's not enough, the Presonus Digimax D8 (or similar) preamp can be added through analogue or ADAT connections.
> 
> 3. www.reaper.fm and http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


+1 

The above is all you need David. As for a laptop, any dual core laptop with at least 2 gigs of memory should be fine. The ideal setup would be to use the laptop for nothing else but recording.


----------



## david henman

Greg Ellis said:


> Hi David,
> What is motivating you to move away from the Korg?
> It seems like a very capable unit, with all of the features you need.
> Is there something about it that you don't like?


...its an amazing machine, no question, greg. i'm pretty happy with it.

here are the reasons i'm looking into transitioning:

1. backup capability - the korg cannot back up files to dvd, only cd. just backing up one song can require multiple cds, not to mention the time involved. and i don't have a computer, so that is not an option.

2. i have the sense that once i get used to it, i will be able to get things done much faster on a computer - i'm pretty handy with a mouse and a keyboard.

3. with a computer-based system, i expect to be able to do extensive archiving, and be able to backup information on both dvds and external hard drives.

4. i expect there are other advantages that i am not aware of, as well.

-dh


----------



## david henman

...good stuff...thanks, andy.

-dh



Andy said:


> 1. I'll let someone else field this
> 
> 2. Tascam US-1641 (USB 2.0 based, unlike most systems. Slightly higher latency than FW, but *much more stable* on less-than-ideal systems: i.e. most consumer laptops) Has 8 built-in pres, and 8 additional analogue line-ins. Trust me on this -- most laptops have FW chipsets that won't even connect to an interface. If that's not enough, the Presonus Digimax D8 (or similar) preamp can be added through analogue or ADAT connections.
> 
> 3. www.reaper.fm and http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## david henman

Chito said:


> +1 The above is all you need David. As for a laptop, any dual core laptop with at least 2 gigs of memory should be fine. *The ideal setup would be to use the laptop for nothing else but recording.*


...absolutely, chito - that's the plan.

-dh


----------



## shoretyus

david henman said:


> 1 The above is all you need David. As for a laptop, any dual core laptop with at least 2 gigs of memory should be fine. The ideal setup would be to use the laptop for nothing else but recording.


I am getting away with a single core. It's for recording only. I do have it setup for the net but I did a clean install. When I am in recording mode I turn off wireless, firewall and antivirus programs. The most I have it is about 35% CPU usage. You can keep the usage down by keeping the VST's ( effects) off until you are in a mastering mode.


----------



## david henman

shoretyus said:


> I am getting away with a single core. It's for recording only. I do have it setup for the net but I did a clean install. When I am in recording mode I turn off wireless, firewall and antivirus programs. The most I have it is about 35% CPU usage. You can keep the usage down by keeping the VST's ( effects) off until you are in a mastering mode.


...since i don't use any effects whatsoever and don't do any mastering, this won't be an issue.

-dh


----------



## hollowbody

david henman said:


> ...since i don't use any effects whatsoever and don't do any mastering, this won't be an issue.
> 
> -dh


Hey David, I'm jumping in late here, but just a word of warning. Unless portability is a huge concern for you, I would recommend a desktop instead.

1 - Processing power - you can't beat the horsepower that quad-core desktops offer. For the price of a dual-core laptop, you can get a quad-core desktop

2 - Upgradability - it's waaaay easier and cheaper to upgrade a desktop than a laptop.

3 - Value - the portability and size of a laptop is where most of its price tag comes from. With a desktop, those $$$ can go into quality components.

4 - Multitracking - this goes with point #1 - I know you said you're not doing any VST or other effects, but even without, if you're recording and playing back 12 or 16 track simultaneously, you _may_ run the risk of latency or dropout with a laptop. A beefier processor and more ram like you'll find in a desktop will reduce this. Plus, you never know if you may want to start using VST effects down the road and the last thing you want is to have to scout around and re-buy a DAW.

FWIW - I used to have a dedicated desktop for recording (old Athlon 1300 rig with 1Gb of RAM), but I've also used a dual-core laptop and I currently use my quad-core desktop to record. In terms of capability, I'd rank my current desktop first, then my 8-year-old desktop and my laptop comes in last. Experience has pretty much lead me away from using laptops for recording. 

Also, my current desktop is also my everyday desktop, so when I'm recording, I can still have the internet open, outlook, lyrics sheets, etc. etc and no problems. It's obviously better to have your recording computer to do _just_ recording, but I wouldn't say it's necessary. Plus it's super handy to have an internet connection in the studio.


----------



## david henman

...thanks, bro'.

you're right, there are quite a number of reasons to choose a desktop, not the least of which is the fact that i can get my hands on a sizeable, high-def monitor fairly cheaply. i can probably pick up a wireless mouse and keyboard without going overboard, as well.

and anything i need off the internet my landlord will gladly download for me.

-dh




hollowbody said:


> Hey David, I'm jumping in late here, but just a word of warning. Unless portability is a huge concern for you, I would recommend a desktop instead.
> 
> 1 - Processing power - you can't beat the horsepower that quad-core desktops offer. For the price of a dual-core laptop, you can get a quad-core desktop
> 
> 2 - Upgradability - it's waaaay easier and cheaper to upgrade a desktop than a laptop.
> 
> 3 - Value - the portability and size of a laptop is where most of its price tag comes from. With a desktop, those $$$ can go into quality components.
> 
> 4 - Multitracking - this goes with point #1 - I know you said you're not doing any VST or other effects, but even without, if you're recording and playing back 12 or 16 track simultaneously, you _may_ run the risk of latency or dropout with a laptop. A beefier processor and more ram like you'll find in a desktop will reduce this. Plus, you never know if you may want to start using VST effects down the road and the last thing you want is to have to scout around and re-buy a DAW.
> 
> FWIW - I used to have a dedicated desktop for recording (old Athlon 1300 rig with 1Gb of RAM), but I've also used a dual-core laptop and I currently use my quad-core desktop to record. In terms of capability, I'd rank my current desktop first, then my 8-year-old desktop and my laptop comes in last. Experience has pretty much lead me away from using laptops for recording.
> 
> Also, my current desktop is also my everyday desktop, so when I'm recording, I can still have the internet open, outlook, lyrics sheets, etc. etc and no problems. It's obviously better to have your recording computer to do _just_ recording, but I wouldn't say it's necessary. Plus it's super handy to have an internet connection in the studio.


----------



## hollowbody

david henman said:


> ...thanks, bro'.
> 
> you're right, there are quite a number of reasons to choose a desktop, not the least of which is the fact that i can get my hands on a sizeable, high-def monitor fairly cheaply. i can probably pick up a wireless mouse and keyboard without going overboard, as well.
> 
> and anything i need off the internet my landlord will gladly download for me.
> 
> -dh


Oh, one more benefit - dual monitors!!! To my knowledge, most (if not all) laptops don't support dual monitors, but desktops tend to. Using a software-based DAW is _so_ much easier with two monitors.

You can set one up to show you track view and the other to show you console view, or have both showing the tracks, allowing you to see a much greater portion of what's been recorded without having to scroll back and forth.


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> Oh, one more benefit - dual monitors!!! To my knowledge, most (if not all) laptops don't support dual monitors, but desktops tend to. Using a software-based DAW is _so_ much easier with two monitors.
> 
> You can set one up to show you track view and the other to show you console view, or have both showing the tracks, allowing you to see a much greater portion of what's been recorded without having to scroll back and forth.


All the Macbooks support dual head setups. Most laptops I touch these days do actually. Some only support the built-in LCD + 1 external monitor. Some support two external montiors if you use a base station.


----------

